# Two weeks in North West Iowa



## goeken (Mar 20, 2008)

What a difference two weeks in North west Iowa make
April 5th we had this










And my the 19th we had this:


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice photo of the flower and bee...what type of flower is that?

Iowa weather is like Illinois weather....wait five minutes (or less) and it will change. It can be pouring down rain on one side of the house and sunshine on the other side....at the same time.

Remind me why we live here again?

Brenda


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Great pics. The first one almost looks like a painting.


----------

